# Frost/Freeze severly hurts Illinois Corn



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

According to this Farm Journal author, the early corn planters in some parts of Illinois really took a hard hit on their recently emerged corn.

Regards, Mike

Frost Threatens Corn Acres by the Thousands | Farm Journal Magazine


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Looked at some of my March planted corn this evening. Looks pathetic or should I say dead on top, but I think it will be okay, still green underneath, growing point is white and some stalks are ready to push a new leaf out already. Interesting enough, it got down to 30 degrees here, low ground is all dead on top, but the tops of the sand hills came through with only minor discoloration of the leaves. Point being, the cold didn't zap it, but the frost did.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Looked at some of my corn and beans this am and they came thru in pretty good shape. Being no tilled into sod might have helped a lot because of the surrounding material


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

May not be done yet! Wunderground.com has 30 deg. predicted here for next Sat. morn. Accuweather has a low of 46 and I hope they are right.


----------

